# java.io.FileNotFoundException: (Zugriff verweigert)



## CroweHammer (4. Mai 2010)

sers leute, ich mach folgendes und er bringt mir eine:

```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: rar (Zugriff verweigert)
```
wie kann das sein? Das ich volle Zugriffsrechte hab, dass weiß ich. Habs auch vorher mit canExecute etc. überprüft.

```
public static void createListOfJarFiles() {
    try {
        JarFile jar_file = new JarFile(new File("rar"));
    } catch(IOException ioe) {
        System.out.println("Reading the directory failed"+ioe);
    }
```


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mai 2010)

new File("rar").exists() 
gibt true zurück?
und das ist auch eine Datei, kein Verzeichnis?


----------



## CroweHammer (4. Mai 2010)

new File("rar").exists()
gibt true zurück?
--------------------------------
Ja, gibt true zurück.

new File("rar").isDirectory() gibt auch true zurück, demzufolge ist es ein Verzechnis, d.h. wohl ich versteh was mit der Jar-Api nicht so ganz?

okay verstehe, JarFile, erwartet ein einzelnes File, richtig?


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mai 2010)

ich hab jetzt die erste Zeile in der Anleitung gelesen "The JarFile class is used to read the contents of a jar file from any file that can be opened with java.io.RandomAccessFile. It extends the class java.util.zip.ZipFile with support for reading an optional Manifest entry. The Manifest can be used to specify meta-information about the jar file and its entries."
mehr weiß ich kaum dazu

teste es doch mal mit einer .jar-Datei falls vorhanden,
die Fehlermeldung 'Zugriff verweigert' klingt aber durchaus auch nach einem anderen möglichen Problem,
falls unter Windows, dann hast du sicher schonmal getestet, in das Verzeichnis reinzuschauen oder?


----------



## FArt (4. Mai 2010)

> okay verstehe, JarFile, erwartet ein einzelnes File, richtig?


Klar.


----------



## CroweHammer (4. Mai 2010)

Mittlerweile krieg ich eine:

```
java.util.zip.ZipException: error in opening zip file
```


----------



## Murray (4. Mai 2010)

Ist es denn wirklich ein ZIP- oder JAR-File, was du öffnen willst? Der Verzeichnisname im Code oben deutet ja eher auf RAR hin - und das kann so nicht funktionieren.


----------



## FArt (4. Mai 2010)

Murray hat gesagt.:


> Ist es denn wirklich ein ZIP- oder JAR-File, was du öffnen willst? Der Verzeichnisname im Code oben deutet ja eher auf RAR hin - und das kann so nicht funktionieren.



Diese Aussage deutet auf was ganz anderes hin:


> new File("rar").isDirectory() gibt auch true zurück, demzufolge ist es ein Verzechnis


----------



## Murray (4. Mai 2010)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Diese Aussage deutet auf was ganz anderes hin:


Dass der (ursprüngliche?) Fehler darin begründet liegt, dass hier versucht wurde, ein Verzeichnis zu öffnen, ist klar.

Ich hatte allerdings den Post des TOs von 15:39 und das "mittlerweile" in seinem Post von 15:50 so verstanden, dass er diesen Fehler bereits abgestellt hätte,


----------



## FArt (4. Mai 2010)

Murray hat gesagt.:


> Dass der (ursprüngliche?) Fehler darin begründet liegt, dass hier versucht wurde, ein Verzeichnis zu öffnen, ist klar.
> 
> Ich hatte allerdings den Post des TOs von 15:39 und das "mittlerweile" in seinem Post von 15:50 so verstanden, dass er diesen Fehler bereits abgestellt hätte,



Kann sein, muss aber nicht ;-)


----------



## CroweHammer (5. Mai 2010)

ja, ist auch ein rar-archive. Dachte nur ich könnte das in ein jar-archiv umwandeln. Wie kann ich denn mit java ein rar-archiv entpacken?

gruß crowehammer


----------



## MarderFahrer (5. Mai 2010)

Mit Java alleine wüsste ich jetzt nicht. Wenn du aber schon WinRar auf der Platte hast, kansnt du aus Java darauf zugreifen.


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("C://Programme/WinRAR/rar.exe ");
```
Wenn du mal auf der Commandline "rar --help" aufrufst müsstest du die Optionen sehen, mit denen du ein rar entpacken kannst.

Ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch andere entpacker, die eine CLI bereitstellen. 7zip macht das meine ich auch.


----------



## CroweHammer (5. Mai 2010)

ich hatte schon vor Plattform-unabhängig zu arbeiten : )


----------



## FArt (5. Mai 2010)

java +rar - Google-Suche


----------



## CroweHammer (5. Mai 2010)

ja, danke, soweit war ich auch schon, google mich zu tode, aber die einzige Lösung, wo ich daraus wirklich schließen konnte, war nicht Programmunabhängig.


----------

